# Shock mount doesn't fit on mic boom.



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 15, 2014)

I recently bought a condenser mic w/shock mount, and the store threw in a mic stand with it. The problem is, when I unscrew the dynamic mic clip from the end of the stand boom, the screw it was mounted to is WAY too skinny for the shock mount attachment to be screwed on to. The mic/mount didn't come with any adapters for different sizes, and it doesn't look like there's anything else on the stand/clip that can be removed or reversed or anything to accept different sizes.

Wat do? Is there some sort of adapter I need to buy separately? Am I missing something stupidly obvious on the stand or something?

Ugh. I've had enough goddamned frustration this weekend. Someone help me sort this shit out.


----------



## NickLAudio (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like you need one of these adapters...

They're real cheap and can be found at any music store.

.





.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a specific name for that sort of adapter, so I can know what to search for online here?


----------



## NickLAudio (Feb 15, 2014)

Just type in "microphone stand screw adapter" or something of the sort.

You need "B" or "C" in the above picture. You screw it into the shock mount threads ,then screw the whole shock mount onto the skinny mic stand threads.


----------

